# يا اخوتي العرب الرجو المساعدة من اصحاب العقول



## عالم التقني (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

اريد مساعدة من اصحاب الخبرات في مجال cnc بشكل سريع اذ امكن انا طالب اريد ان اعمل مشروع تخرج
احتاج الى دائرة الاكترونية لتحكم بثلاث محركات استبر متور عن طريق الحاسوب

وارجو ان تكون الدوائر قطعها متواجدة بسوق

وشكرا لكم وانني بنتظاركم


----------



## salah_design (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عندي ملاحظة بسيطه اتمنى منك ان تغير عنوان الموضوع لانه لا يلفت النظر لطلبك 
وان شاء الله نجد من يساعدك 
وربي يوفقك


----------



## عالم التقني (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملاحظة ولكن استغرب من عدم اهتمام الاعضاء بالمساعدة

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

راية الحماس قال:


> شكرا على الملاحظة ولكن استغرب من عدم اهتمام الاعضاء بالمساعدة
> 
> جزاك الله خير اخي


معلش اخي ان شاء الله تجد ردود بس محتاج وقت
لان الاخوة يكونون في انشغال بمتابعة المواضيع 
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حمدى 12 (26 يناير 2010)

ياخى انت من وين معشان مساعدة اذا امكن مكان ياراية حماس


----------



## سعــــد ss (28 يناير 2010)

> احتاج الى دائرة الاكترونية لتحكم بثلاث محركات استبر متور عن طريق الحاسوب


تابع موضوع وليد الحديدي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69000.html
الموضوع يبين انه لاحاجة لبورد اذا اردت ان تتحكم في 3 محركات ---> على طول على منفذ الطابعه لان منفذ الطابعه فيه 12 مخرج كل 4 لموتور فلاحاجة لبورد 

البورد لـ4 محركات واكثر 

هذا مافهمته والله اعلم 

اتمنى اكون افدتك


----------



## عالم التقني (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي سعيد على مساعدتك لكن لم اجد فيه دائرة تحكم بثلاث محاور اي ثلاث محركات استيبر موتور

####################################################################3

اخي حمدي اسنغرب من كلمك ما علاقة مكاني في تقديم المساعدة

انا اعيش داخل فلسطين اخي ولا اتوقع منك ان تقول لي في اي مدينة واي شارع حتى تقدم المساعدة داخل الموضوع

وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## حمدى 12 (1 فبراير 2010)

انا اعيش داخل فلسطين اخي فى غزة


----------



## عالم التقني (4 فبراير 2010)

هلا بيك وبكل احبابنا واهل غزة

انا من الضفة المحتلة
وارجو اخي منك بوضع دائرة تحكم بثلاث محركات استيبر متور اذا يوجد لديك لنني اعمل الان مشروع cnc ولا املك دائرة تحكم بها

وكل الشكر لك اخي


----------



## kabdelwahid (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء النظر على الموقع التالي 
http://pminmo.com
ستجد مجموعة من بردات التحكم


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

أخى الكريم
اولا: لابد من معرفة نوع الموتور الذى تملكه او الذى يمكنك الحصول عليه (يمكن ان يكون يونى بولار او يكون باى بولار).
ثانيا:ماهى قدرة الموتور وبمعنى ادق ماهو الامبير الذى يمكن ان يسحبه الموتور حتى يمكن ان تحدد الدائرة وسعة المكونات.
يوجد العديد من الدوائر بعضها سهل الصنع وبعضها معقد ولكل منها استخدام فمثلا بعض الاستخدامات تحتاج الى ما يسمى مايكرو ستبنج وهو ان يتحرك الموتور بجزىء من الخطوة فقط وليس خطوة كاملة او نصف خطوة ولكن مثلا يكون 1\8 او1\16 من الخطوة.

لن نختلف كثيرا سوف نبدأ باسهل دائرة ولكنها تصلح فقط للنوع اليونى بولار (خمس اطراف او ستة أطراف) وتتحمل امبير عالى


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

وهذه بعض تفاصيل الدائرة


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

وهذه مكونات الدئرة


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

وهذه دائرة اخرى تصلح لموتور يونى بولار


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

و هذه دائرة انتر فيس للكمبيوتر تصلح لمعظم دوائر التحكم بالمواتير وهى فقط لحماية البورت بالكمبيوتر وضبط مستوى الجهد


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

وهذة دائرة بسيطة جدا جدا للتحكم بموتورين ويمكن ان تعدل لثلاثة مواتير


----------



## الامبراطور (21 مارس 2010)

للعلم الدوائر كلها منقوله من مواقع اجنبية وكلها مجربة


----------

